# Solo vanners...   driving on the wrong side of the road...



## delicagirl

Hi  last year i went to France for a couple of months and drove on the wrong side of the road for the first time in decades.  I knew as soon as i landed at Cherbourg that i was utterly terrified and i dont know what stopped me getting back on the ferry and going to Eire instead..   but i didn't.  i set my satnav to  no motorways and as i didn't have a deadline to get home for, i really enjoyed pootling about France on smaller roads.  i did once accidentally end up on a motorway and could feel my heart thumping like a maniac.

what i am afraid of is joining motorways at an acute angle at a highish speed, without anohter pair of eyes to assist me.  

Since last years trip i have added another rear view camera which was fitted at a very low level - but is wide angle is only really useful to see someone immediateley behind me.   My habitation area and cab are fairly high (from my perspective - this is my first van)  and there is definitely a significant blind spot in the middle of the cab when i am at an obtuse angle approaching a motorway.

normally i am a very confident driver and  have driven the van up and some some insane roads, its just this lack of vision that causes me great fear.

i have 2 long wing mirrors one rear view mirror (i can only see lorries behind me) and 2 rear view camera screens....

i dont know  how to best use them for joining a Mway...

How do other solo travellers do this ?


----------



## Makzine

Don't know about joining a motorway and seeing behind or to the side but have heard of people putting another camera in the front passenger side windscreen so they can see to overtake. :wave:


----------



## colinm

Driving a x250 my primary visual aide are door mirrors, they are large and bottom one is wide angle, this and being electrically adjusted plus getting up to speed asap means I rarely need help.
p.s. where I can struggle is roundabouts, but then I have gf to help. when driving a panelvan single handed I had a second interior mirror suction mounted just to left of standard mirror and angled out the passenger side window.


----------



## carol

I find it a bit scary sometimes Collette but managed so far. My van is smaller than yours which helps.


----------



## vwalan

delicagirl said:


> Hi  last year i went to France for a couple of months and drove on the wrong side of the road for the first time in decades.  I knew as soon as i landed at Cherbourg that i was utterly terrified and i dont know what stopped me getting back on the ferry and going to Eire instead..   but i didn't.  i set my satnav to  no motorways and as i didn't have a deadline to get home for, i really enjoyed pootling about France on smaller roads.  i did once accidentally end up on a motorway and could feel my heart thumping like a maniac.
> 
> what i am afraid of is joining motorways at an acute angle at a highish speed, without anohter pair of eyes to assist me.
> 
> Since last years trip i have added another rear view camera which was fitted at a very low level - but is wide angle is only really useful to see someone immediateley behind me.   My habitation area and cab are fairly high (from my perspective - this is my first van)  and there is definitely a significant blind spot in the middle of the cab when i am at an obtuse angle approaching a motorway.
> 
> normally i am a very confident driver and  have driven the van up and some some insane roads, its just this lack of vision that causes me great fear.
> 
> i have 2 long wing mirrors one rear view mirror (i can only see lorries behind me) and 2 rear view camera screens....
> 
> i dont know  how to best use them for joining a Mway...
> 
> How do other solo travellers do this ?



dont use m,ways . use only minor roads . thats how you see the country you are in. 
hug the kerb .
best if in a rh drive van to have a window on the left handside behind the front door . 
as you get older you might get more childish like me . 
as a class 1 truck driver i now cant use m,ways . toll roads ,avoid dual carriageways ,
as children arent allowed to play on busy roads. 
but use minor roads smile at the locals . thats how you find good places to stop, empty toilets , fill with water etc .
local folk can be very helpful.


----------



## trevskoda

You could always get a second person to site on the blind side to help,im told there is a nice chap around glengormley that offers his services.:dance:


----------



## vanmandan

I had these fitted on my last van,...found them very useful,
will get them for the new van, as I had a few hairy moments in Sardinia earlier this year.

2 X HERCULES EAST FIT MOTORHOME REAR VIEW WIDE ANGLE BLIND SPOT MIRROR MOTORAMA  | eBay


 Quote...(from my perspective - this is my first van)  

seem to recall you mentioning abandoning a Paralian many moons ago......
a sin unforgivable ...!!!!


----------



## carol

delicagirl said:


> Hi  last year i went to France for a couple of months and drove on the wrong side of the road for the first time in decades.  I knew as soon as i landed at Cherbourg that i was utterly terrified and i dont know what stopped me getting back on the ferry and going to Eire instead..   but i didn't.  i set my satnav to  no motorways and as i didn't have a deadline to get home for, i really enjoyed pootling about France on smaller roads.  i did once accidentally end up on a motorway and could feel my heart thumping like a maniac.
> 
> what i am afraid of is joining motorways at an acute angle at a highish speed, without anohter pair of eyes to assist me.
> 
> Since last years trip i have added another rear view camera which was fitted at a very low level - but is wide angle is only really useful to see someone immediateley behind me.   My habitation area and cab are fairly high (from my perspective - this is my first van)  and there is definitely a significant blind spot in the middle of the cab when i am at an obtuse angle approaching a motorway.
> 
> normally i am a very confident driver and  have driven the van up and some some insane roads, its just this lack of vision that causes me great fear.
> 
> i have 2 long wing mirrors one rear view mirror (i can only see lorries behind me) and 2 rear view camera screens....
> 
> i dont know  how to best use them for joining a Mway...
> 
> How do other solo travellers do this ?


Btw, Collette, something someone suggested I do when driving on the right is have the left side mirror further out than it usually is to give a better view of the road.


----------



## trevskoda

You could mount a small cam on mirror leg at angle and connect to screen inside,simple to do job.


----------



## delicagirl

colinmd said:


> Driving a x250 my primary visual aide are door mirrors, they are large and bottom one is wide angle, this and being electrically adjusted plus getting up to speed asap means I rarely need help.
> p.s. where I can struggle is roundabouts, but then I have gf to help. when driving a panelvan single handed I had a second interior mirror suction mounted just to left of standard mirror and angled out the passenger side window.



colin  this suction device sounds interesting as i could remove it and change the angle for left/right hand driving....   do you have a link to  such a product please?   thanks


----------



## carol

trevskoda said:


> You could mount a small cam on mirror leg at angle and connect to screen inside,simple to do job.



It might be for you!


----------



## delicagirl

vwalan said:


> dont use m,ways . use only minor roads . thats how you see the country you are in.
> hug the kerb .
> best if in a rh drive van to have a window on the left handside behind the front door .
> as you get older you might get more childish like me .
> as a class 1 truck driver i now cant use m,ways . toll roads ,avoid dual carriageways ,
> as children arent allowed to play on busy roads.
> but use minor roads smile at the locals . thats how you find good places to stop, empty toilets , fill with water etc .
> local folk can be very helpful.



i almost never use Mways alan  -   thats how i find interesting little villages -  but if i want to drive a long distance in a shorter time  having confidence to use the motorways would be useful. ...


----------



## JackieA

*rear view camera*

I have a high level camera on at all times. It helps. Had a near miss recently in the UK. Just on the Mway I was attempting to move towards the outside lane.Despite wing mirrors set at varying layers and camera I missed a hot hatch that must have followed me to the M. No idea how I missed his overtake move. Take ultra care.


----------



## delicagirl

JackieA said:


> I have a high level camera on at all times. It helps. Had a near miss recently in the UK. Just on the Mway I was attempting to move towards the outside lane.Despite wing mirrors set at varying layers and camera I missed a hot hatch that must have followed me to the M. No idea how I missed his overtake move. Take ultra care.




where have you mounted your camera Jackie?


----------



## alcam

delicagirl said:


> where have you mounted your camera Jackie?



Top of the wardrobe .


----------



## colinm

delicagirl said:


> colin  this suction device sounds interesting as i could remove it and change the angle for left/right hand driving....   do you have a link to  such a product please?   thanks



mine came from Halfords many years ago, I guess this is the up to date version. Summit Suction Car Mirror

If you google 'suction mount rear view mirror' you will see quite a few.


----------



## peter palance

*yes yes*



trevskoda said:


> You could always get a second person to site on the blind side to help,im told there is a nice chap around glengormley that offers his services.:dance:



yes we are all watching you?.pj


----------



## Wooie1958

trevskoda said:


> You could always get a second person to site on the blind side to help,im told there is a nice chap around glengormley that offers his services.:dance:





If it`s who i`m thinking of he`s a right dodgy geezer        :scared:      :lol-049:       :lol-049:


----------



## maingate

Here are a couple of possible options

Magnum Frog Eye Mirror Safety Blindspot Auxilliary Clip-on Mirror Single

or

Magnum Square Eye Mirror Safety Blindspot Towing Auxilliary Clip-on Mirror


----------



## vwalan

***** said:


> From a truckies point of view, it is all about getting your mirrors set up properly.
> When I was trucking, I would have the normal mirror set so that I could just see my own truck and most of the view was further out. The wide angle was set to view from where the normal mirror view stopped.
> This would enable me to reverse an artic blind side around a 90 degree road junction.
> I might have needed to move my head and lean a little in some extreme circumstances.
> For me, I had and still do in my M/H  have a full view when joining a M Way or similar and it is more difficult when joining at about 45 degree or more!



yes i have similer on my mitzy.
shame m,homes etc have gone away from door mounted frames to put good mirrors on. 
i use a long one (up.down) for close views and a wide angle above that looks all over the side and back wards. 
i find the wide angle not as accurate for reversing but it lets you see movement of others etc. 
might be an idea for some to visit a truck garage and have a sit in some of the trucks if only to see how good mirrors can be.


----------



## delicagirl

***** said:


> From a truckies point of view, it is all about getting your mirrors set up properly.
> When I was trucking, I would have the normal mirror set so that I could just see my own truck and most of the view was further out. The wide angle was set to view from where the normal mirror view stopped.
> This would enable me to reverse an artic blind side around a 90 degree road junction.
> I might have needed to move my head and lean a little in some extreme circumstances.
> For me, I had and still do in my M/H  have a full view when joining a M Way or similar and *it is more difficult when joining at about 45 degree or more!*





its almost impossible when driving on the right....    and that's why i started this post.... at very obtuse angled junctions in France i will feel almost completely blind as i enter the inside lane if i am alone.


----------



## delicagirl

***** said:


> It must be your vehicle then as I have driven many hundreds of thousands of miles with a RHD truck and RHD M/H's abroad and not experienced you problem. OK it is a little more difficult, but that is all!
> It is all about mirrors!
> Just a thought,
> at the right moment, maybe angle your vehicle so you can see the road through the mirror.
> I learned to angle the truck at junctions, so that I could see. The same goes when driving a LHD here in UK



my wing mirrors are a nightmare.   Once i have sat in the cab then someone else has to adjust them and then fix the angle with screws externally so mirrors cannot be re-sited from inside the cab as are modern ones..    the van is  25 years old.    everything about my van is a nightmare !!!!


----------



## Minisorella

delicagirl said:


> [/U][/B] its almost impossible when driving on the right....    and that's why i started this post.... at very obtuse angled junctions in France i will feel almost completely blind as i enter the inside lane if i am alone.


I travel alone most of the time and meet this issue at angled junctions and curving service area exit routes a lot, both here and abroad. I don't have a reversing camera or any extra mirrors but find it's all about getting the van at the right angle and keeping the nearside mirror slightly on the wide side. After 4 years of solo driving, I'm not finding it particularly tricky any more. Although I had a co-driver for the trip to Europe, I still found that if you quickly get completely parallel on the slip road of motorways, you can easily see what's coming up in the first lane, in exactly the same way as moving back into the inside lane after overtaking here. I don't think you'd have a problem once you've got the mirror right... motorway junctions are actually easier than junctions on quiet roads both here and in Europe because you've got the space to get into the right position, plus no hills and blind bends! On small roads, I have been known to back up and reposition or get out of the van to recce a completely blind junction in the middle of nowhere and then nose out with my hand on the horn!
:drive:


----------



## cliveandann

***** said:


> It must be your vehicle then as I have driven many hundreds of thousands of miles with a RHD truck and RHD M/H's abroad and not experienced you problem. OK it is a little more difficult, but that is all!
> It is all about mirrors!
> Just a thought,
> at the right moment, maybe angle your vehicle so you can see the road through the mirror.
> I learned to angle the truck at junctions, so that I could see. The same goes when driving a LHD here in UK



I agree with *****.  Turn the van at a junction or roundabout so that you can see the oncoming traffic even if you are at quite a sharp angle on the road you are on.  Make sure that no one is coming up on the left side before you make such a maneuver. The best view is the one you get through the window.

The blind spot mirrors will give you more vision but won't provide a full view as you need to see at an angle closer to 90 degrees to the van.  The alternative would be to have a wide angle (110 degrees) camera set at about 120 - 130 degrees from the direction of travel (this would also allow you to see down the side of the van).  However you may well find a blind spot mirror plus turning the vehicle will give you good vision.


----------



## delicagirl

cliveandann said:


> I agree with *****.  Turn the van at a junction or roundabout so that you can see the oncoming traffic even if you are at quite a sharp angle on the road you are on.  Make sure that no one is coming up on the left side before you make such a maneuver. The best view is the one you get through the window.
> 
> The blind spot mirrors will give you more vision but won't provide a full view as you need to see at an angle closer to 90 degrees to the van.  The alternative would be to have a wide angle (110 degrees) camera set at about 120 - 130 degrees from the direction of travel (this would also allow you to see down the side of the van).  However you may well find a blind spot mirror plus turning the vehicle will give you good vision.



i a NOT talking about ordinary junctions i can do that easy peasy in england or france...  i am talking about feeding into a fast flowing motorway in france  

i can hardly stop there


----------



## cliveandann

delicagirl said:


> i a NOT talking about ordinary junctions i can do that easy peasy in england or france...  i am talking about feeding into a fast flowing motorway in france
> 
> i can hardly stop there



OK the basic principles of merging on a motorway are the same whether driving on the left or the right for which a decent blind spot mirror will be a great help.


----------



## maingate

cliveandann said:


> I agree with *****.  Turn the van at a junction or roundabout so that you can see the oncoming traffic even if you are at quite a sharp angle on the road you are on.  Make sure that no one is coming up on the left side before you make such a maneuver. The best view is the one you get through the window.
> 
> The blind spot mirrors will give you more vision but won't provide a full view as you need to see at an angle closer to 90 degrees to the van.  The alternative would be to have a wide angle (110 degrees) camera set at about 120 - 130 degrees from the direction of travel (this would also allow you to see down the side of the van).  However you may well find a blind spot mirror plus turning the vehicle will give you good vision.



What you are saying is easy to do at awkward junctions with your vehicle. I used to do the same when I had a smaller coachbuilt van about the same size as yours (under 6 metres long). It can also be done with an articulated vehicle. My last 2 vans have been over 8 metres long and I would be well over the road if I attempted the same manouvre. It would be fine as long as no traffic was turning in to the same junction, as I would be partially blocking their side of the road.


----------



## delicagirl

i dont quite know how to explain it any differently.

on UK roads i am absolutely fine. i have been driving for more years than i will disclose and have driven small trucks for living and my camper van is not large.   in the van   i have a rear view cab mirror which sees lorries behind me;  i have 2 rear view camera screens on my dashboad  (one camera is mounted at  tarmac level and the other one on the roof)  and a marvellous  pavement mirror so i can see exactly underneath the front of my van for when i need to exactly fit into a parking bay for example i can see the white lines.    With all these mirrors i can see behind me, in front of me, alongside me.... 

the question is

when i am feeding onto a french or foreign motorway *at an obtuse angle.*...   i can see vehicles following me, or overtaking me on the slip road,  but  i cannot see traffic in the slow lane of the motorway (which i am feeding into)  BECAUSE OF THE ANGLE


----------



## wildebus

Side windows are the key at Junctions aren't they.  You'll often get a van with one side window which makes life easier when in the UK, but of course is not much use when on the wrong side of the road 
I like the idea of a forward-facing camera on the LHS Mirror - that would help a lot when checking if safe to pull out and I think could be well worth looking into?

I think I prefer the Continental motorways over the standard roads myself for driving in terms of overall visibilty  (I guess you will never have vehicles heading right for you on a motorway!), but having said that I have only driven cars abroad and not any vans with more limited visibilty, so maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## Deleted member 56601

I think you mean acute angle, but the answer is to fit another mirror that shows the traffic on the lane you are joining. At roundabouts 'square off' so you can see oncoming traffic.


----------



## Jeff G

How about one of these? Get a drivers side mirror which you would then mount upside down and cut the long arm so it is just long enough to go thru the fixing brackets so shouldn't stick out much further than the original mirror

Caravan Towing Mirrors – Make Sure You Know The Law


----------



## colinm

***** said:


> Deli, you must have some seriously bad mirrors as every vehicle I have driven when the mirrors are correctly adjusted would give a good view of the next lane to the one I was in.
> I understand setting them up, I used to spend what seemed like hours jumping in and out of a vehicle to get them how I liked, and hated it when somebody else drove the vehicle and moved or knocked them.
> Maybe visit a truck auto factors and see what is available as an after market fit.
> For me, good mirrors are paramount, remember when O fitted a Kerb mirror on my last A Class, so I could see right down by my nearside front wheel!
> I think you do need to spend the time sorting this out and good luck!



It all comes down to the curve in road leading to motorway and entry angle at the junction, and this can vary wildly, last month we seemed to go throu a lot of motorway junctions with tight curves and high entry angles, it is surprising to me that the germans in particular can be so bad at designing some junctions, going around a curve with a 30kph speed limit and straight into a high angle junction is just plain stupid. My mirrors are set to be ok on the average motorway junction but I soon learnt to look ahead and hit the motor button to adjust mirrors, and that's on a x250, Colettes mirrors are much smaller from what I've seen on Delicia's.


----------



## delicagirl

colinmd said:


> It all comes down to the curve in road leading to motorway and entry angle at the junction, and this can vary wildly, last month we seemed to go throu a lot of motorway junctions with tight curves and high entry angles, it is surprising to me that the germans in particular can be so bad at designing some junctions, going around a curve with a 30kph speed limit and straight into a high angle junction is just plain stupid. My mirrors are set to be ok on the average motorway junction but I soon learnt to look ahead and hit the motor button to adjust mirrors, and that's on a x250, Colettes mirrors are much smaller from what I've seen on Delicia's.




colin at least you absolutely understand what i have been trying to explain -   -  yes it is the angle of the junction that causes me to feel so fearful.    The glass in my wing mirrors is not a bad size and once adjusted and screwed down give me goodish blind spot vision.  But the wing mirror itself is mounted on a long thick cast iron rod so its very unforgiving and  its not easy to come up with innovative solutions.


----------



## Deleted member 56601

If you ever go to Exeter, these guys stock lots of truck mirrors 404 Not Found (think there is a system problem, the link IS live)


----------



## yeoblade

*****, those Wide Angle Mirror Blind Spot Camion Truck Lorry Caravan Van Bus Recovery Side Uk   on ebay look great and may fit Deli's van mirrors frame, sadly can't see a way of fitting on to a long arm Fiat mirror.

Have you got a pic of the mirrors on yours Deli?


----------



## Canalsman

delicagirl said:


> my wing mirrors are a nightmare.   Once i have sat in the cab then someone else has to adjust them and then fix the angle with screws externally so mirrors cannot be re-sited from inside the cab as are modern ones..    the van is  25 years old.    everything about my van is a nightmare !!!!



Judicious positioning of one of these ...

Summit Blind Spot - Car Mirrors

... may do the trick.

You can stick one onto the existing mirror.


----------



## wildebus

Talking Mirrors, I like those mirrors which have a seperate section at the bottom (Like Transit mirrors are I think?).  Anyone know if it is possible to get Mirrors on a first gen Sprinter/LT like those?


----------



## delicagirl

***** said:


> This is an example of fitting a new mirror arm and mirror.
> Maybe this sort of thing could be fitted but facing backwards.
> I am sure that somehow it can be sorted, you just need to research different mirrors and arms
> 
> I forgot to say, this was a LHD van



that little one stuck on the side of the hab body looks a possibility  *****...   will go and look at the van on sunday and give it some thought...


----------



## delicagirl

Edina said:


> If you ever go to Exeter, these guys stock lots of truck mirrors 404 Not Found (think there is a system problem, the link IS live)



i am not that far from exeter...   whats the name of the company please ?    thanks


----------



## delicagirl

yeoblade said:


> *****, those Wide Angle Mirror Blind Spot Camion Truck Lorry Caravan Van Bus Recovery Side Uk   on ebay look great and may fit Deli's van mirrors frame, sadly can't see a way of fitting on to a long arm Fiat mirror.
> 
> Have you got a pic of the mirrors on yours Deli?



that looks a posibility as well..    on sunday in the daylight i will go look aand see if one could be clamped onto my current cast iron rod which supports my current wing mirror....   might even pop into halfrauds for advice and a look see at their products of a similar nature 


thanks


----------



## runnach

look in the free ads for a nearside caravan mirror, has the advantage you can remove at home if you wish 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 56601

delicagirl said:


> i am not that far from exeter...   whats the name of the company please ?    thanks



They are called 'Big Wheels' and stock lots of gear for vans and lorries. If you took your van and asked their advice they should be able to help you.


----------



## floatingaround

wildebus said:


> Talking Mirrors, I like those mirrors which have a seperate section at the bottom (Like Transit mirrors are I think?).  Anyone know if it is possible to get Mirrors on a first gen Sprinter/LT like those?



I saw these on an early 2000s Sprinter the other day (and they looked like they'd fit the LT as well as the mirrors are the same) and would love to buy some but can't find anywhere online to purchase them or any information.

They exist but actually finding some seems to be impossible


In answer to the OP I have this issue - so far I have angled my mirrors out as far as possible, Lean right forward in my seat for the best view and place the van in the best position for a decent view (often angled slightly away from the motorway I'm joining).

 If needs be I'll happily stop on a slip road to ensure I can see as much as possible. Holding someone up for a few moments is far better than having an accident with a vehicle doing 60mph+


----------



## vwalan

Edina said:


> They are called 'Big Wheels' and stock lots of gear for vans and lorries. If you took your van and asked their advice they should be able to help you.



great store for bits . we have one at the end of our road. use them for lots of truck and van bits. 
mind we also have mitzy /mercedes garage , a volvo truck garage . and three other parts places on the estate at end of road. 
there used to be a door mounted frame the hooked over the tops of the doors and fixed at the bottom below  the window glass that used proper truck mirrors . cant find it on line but will keep trying . 
wide angle truck mirrors above or below a normal truck mirror works great.


----------



## vwalan

397 | Product Details | TTC
these should be able to be cut etc and made to fit. ,part no, 398 may be better..
big wheels may stock them or get them. 
worth a look anyway. these will let you fit good mirrors.


----------



## colinm

floatingaround said:


> If needs be I'll happily stop on a slip road to ensure I can see as much as possible. Holding someone up for a few moments is far better than having an accident with a vehicle doing 60mph+




That is one of, if not the most, dangerous things you can do on a motorway, unlike being on the main carriageway, there will be drivers approaching behind who are not 100% looking in front of them. If there is a hard shoulder (unfortunately disappearing with smart motorways) much better to continue along this.


----------



## Nabsim

wildebus said:


> Talking Mirrors, I like those mirrors which have a seperate section at the bottom (Like Transit mirrors are I think?).  Anyone know if it is possible to get Mirrors on a first gen Sprinter/LT like those?



I have the twin mirrors on mine Dave but they are opposite to all others I have seen, smaller parabolic mirror at the top and the larger normal mirror below. The large mirrors are still electrically operated but the parabolic are manual.

I spoke to a previous owner who had them fitted and he said they’re are OEM Mercedes and fitted by them.


----------



## wildebus

Nabsim said:


> I have the twin mirrors on mine Dave but they are opposite to all others I have seen, smaller parabolic mirror at the top and the larger normal mirror below. The large mirrors are still electrically operated but the parabolic are manual.
> 
> I spoke to a previous owner who had them fitted and he said they’re are OEM Mercedes and fitted by them.


Unusual - could they have been fitted upside down?!  
I'll like to have a look at those this weekend and see if they would suit my van (the LT doors are different but I think think the key mount points are in the same place).


----------



## Wooie1958

floatingaround said:


> If needs be I'll happily stop on a slip road to ensure I can see as much as possible. Holding someone up for a few moments is far better than having an accident with a vehicle doing 60mph+





Are you having a laugh       :rolleyes2:     that`s a crazy idea       :scared:


----------



## Nabsim

wildebus said:


> Unusual - could they have been fitted upside down?!
> I'll like to have a look at those this weekend and see if they would suit my van (the LT doors are different but I think think the key mount points are in the same place).



They work extremely well the way they are but I have never had them before to compare, no idea if fitted wrong but I would hope MB dealer would do it properly. I did say hope 

Have a look over the weekend and see what you think, can’t remember what yours were like, mine look more industrial arms than the close in ones you see on most vans, you can push the frame/arms out to farthest point and they would be a good bit wider than the boys. They have detent (not sure if that’s correct term) positions where they click in then can be tightened up, I have them closer in but the combination gives me great views both sides. I haven’t driven wagons on the road but have driven a 6 wheeler internally and a good few 50 and 75 tonne dumpers up to maybe 1998 and I would say my van gives me the best vision through the mirrors I have had. I would think newer vehicles (especially trucks) would be better though.

I know the parabolic mirror on drivers side has saved me twice on uk motorway as I was about to pull out showing a car along side the van that was blind spot to the main mirror.

My car is May 2016 Astra estate and that comes with a drivers door mirror that has the end quarter at a different angle. They are supposed to work as blind spot mirrors I believe but not a patch on the 2005 Sprinter set up. Then again you wouldn’t want the van mirrors on a car 

To Delic, I am certain it is just a matter of finding the right mirrors that work for your van. As a couple of posters have said you may be able to get what you need with the removable towing mirrors, you will get the extra width and be able to set it to the angle you need. You may even be able to fit extra mirrors to the arm.  Know the ones I had for my Saab back in early 90’s were strong steel tube, clipped over rubber at bottom of window then rested a pad on the door with bungee that clipped under the door. Very stable at speed, big mirror and space for a smaller parabolic if you wanted to fit. Plus you can easily remove when parking up or back in uk. The arms were much better than the type that fix to your mirrors for my car then.


----------



## wildebus

Mercedes do have a habit of doing things in their own way if it works well rather than following a trend, so the fact they work well 'upside down' would mean they are right I bet 
Oh - are the mirrors symmetrical to each other? Most vans are, I think, but my VW T4 and T5 ones were not - and the LT is not either.  Not sure if it is purely a VW thing or not?

I added blind spot mirrors to the corner of mine and they are pretty good - but would still like the 'real thing'.  
I do have a nifty little system on the car .... Blind spot warning lights that come in the mirror if a car coming up but out of normal view. Off topic but in subject of mirrors, a great feature I have only had on one car - I think it was a Chrysler Sebring I rented in the US? - auto drop-down on reverse so you can see the kerb. Brilliant idea and don't know why it is not common p!ace on all cars with electric mirrors?


----------



## Minisorella

wildebus said:


> Talking Mirrors, I like those mirrors which have a seperate section at the bottom (Like Transit mirrors are I think?). Anyone know if it is possible to get Mirrors on a first gen Sprinter/LT like those?



David, is this type you mean? 
If so, mine's an early 2006 Peugeot Boxer... the Ducato probably used the same ones.


----------



## carol

Minisorella said:


> David, is this type you mean?
> If so, mine's an early 2006 Peugeot Boxer... the Ducato probably used the same ones.
> 
> View attachment 68786



Mines like that Jenny but I must confess I don't use the bottom section - what do you use it for?


----------



## Minisorella

It gives you a slightly different and lower perspective... I think it's likely wide-angle because things seem further away in it than they really are, if that makes sense. I always double-check the bottom bit for cars alongside in either lane that don't show in the top mirror because they're too close but not level enough yet to be visible through the side window... so it sort of covers what would otherwise be a blind spot. The nearside one on mine is also perfect for spotting when a lorry flashes you back in after you've overtaken... I see it in the bottom section first.


----------



## Nabsim

carol said:


> Mines like that Jenny but I must confess I don't use the bottom section - what do you use it for?



That’s why I think mine work so well the other way round, eye level catches the wide angle bit first but probably because I don’t know any different. May not be as useful in yours with it still being van sides Carol but it should eliminate blind spots.


----------



## wildebus

Minisorella said:


> David, is this type you mean?
> If so, mine's an early 2006 Peugeot Boxer... the Ducato probably used the same ones.
> 
> View attachment 68786


That's the kind of thing. I might see if I can adapt a pair like that to suit my LT


----------



## TJBi

delicagirl said:


> Hi  last year i went to France for a couple of months and drove on the wrong side of the road for the first time in decades.  I knew as soon as i landed at Cherbourg that i was utterly terrified and i dont know what stopped me getting back on the ferry and going to Eire instead..   but i didn't.  i set my satnav to  no motorways and as i didn't have a deadline to get home for, i really enjoyed pootling about France on smaller roads.  i did once accidentally end up on a motorway and could feel my heart thumping like a maniac.
> 
> what i am afraid of is joining motorways at an acute angle at a highish speed, without anohter pair of eyes to assist me.
> 
> <snip>



Firstly, I would recommend driving on the right side of the road.  This is always best. :lol-049:

With my LHD motorhome, I have never encountered problems joining UK motorways or dual carriageways with slip roads.  The mirrors on my Transit-based moho are set the same for driving in both the UK and France, and provide an adequate view in both countries without altering settings. I also have a rearview camera mounted just below roof level.  However, strangely, given their far greater land area, the French do sometimes seem, on dual carriageways at least, to provide surprisingly short slip roads, which must render joining them extremely difficult in a RHD vehicle.

The idea of an additional mirror appears to be the best solution, and is one that I intend to investigate to cope with issues that I face frequently in the UK and occasionally in France with junctions at awkward angles at which it is not feasible for whatever reason to adjust the angle of approach.


----------



## floatingaround

colinmd said:


> That is one of, if not the most, dangerous things you can do on a motorway, unlike being on the main carriageway, there will be drivers approaching behind who are not 100% looking in front of them. If there is a hard shoulder (unfortunately disappearing with smart motorways) much better to continue along this.



It's far from ideal and definitely a last resort, but if there's no hard shoulder it's a better option than pulling out blind into the flow of traffic


----------



## Canalsman

carol said:


> Mines like that Jenny but I must confess I don't use the bottom section - what do you use it for?



I angle that section downwards so I have a better view of the rear wheels. This I find useful for positioning whilst manoeuvring e.g. reversing round a corner.


----------



## Canalsman

This video explains the use of the two mirrors well:

YouTube


----------



## delicagirl

POI Admin said:


> This video explains the use of the two mirrors well:
> 
> YouTube



that was interesting...    and i can now see the need for 2 elements in one mirror....     thanks for putting it up


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*me to*



delicagirl said:


> Hi  last year i went to France for a couple of months and drove on the wrong side of the road for the first time in decades.  I knew as soon as i landed at Cherbourg that i was utterly terrified and i dont know what stopped me getting back on the ferry and going to Eire instead..   but i didn't.  i set my satnav to  no motorways and as i didn't have a deadline to get home for, i really enjoyed pootling about France on smaller roads.  i did once accidentally end up on a motorway and could feel my heart thumping like a maniac.
> 
> what i am afraid of is joining motorways at an acute angle at a highish speed, without anohter pair of eyes to assist me.
> 
> Since last years trip i have added another rear view camera which was fitted at a very low level - but is wide angle is only really useful to see someone immediateley behind me.   My habitation area and cab are fairly high (from my perspective - this is my first van)  and there is definitely a significant blind spot in the middle of the cab when i am at an obtuse angle approaching a motorway.
> 
> normally i am a very confident driver and  have driven the van up and some some insane roads, its just this lack of vision that causes me great fear.
> 
> i have 2 long wing mirrors one rear view mirror (i can only see lorries behind me) and 2 rear view camera screens....
> 
> i dont know  how to best use them for joining a Mway...
> 
> How do other solo travellers do this ?




Realising that you are on the wrong side of the road happens to us all, I'm sure.

I've done it twice recently, both occasions at the exact same junction in Adinkerke, 2 years apart, not connected with visibility but rather a odd road/junction layout.
Thankfully, no bad outcomes either time.

My Hymer is LHD with a serious blind spot on the r/h side, I have been planning on fitting a small camera on the underside of the r/h mirrror and feeding the cables through the sidewall and onto the dash. The Hymer mirrors are heated and electrically adjustable so there is an existing route for the additional cables.

I agree with you that these vehicle blindspots can be a nightmare, but short of stopping and getting out for a look-see - which is not realistic or practical, a camera seems to be my only option.

A travelling companion - other that my pooch, is a bit of an overkill, kind of a high price to pay over a camera and monitor.

james


----------



## Tezza33

My Hymer is also LHD so no problem in Europe at all, I have a large side window that I can see through when I pull out of a junction in the UK if the angle is wrong for the mirrors but that is very rare because it has large truck mirrors including a wide angle blind spot mirror on both sides


It has never been a problem joining a motorway


----------



## delicagirl

thank you to the lovely julian for coming round yesterday and having the guided tour of the deli  and for bringing me a mirror, and  for suggesting different ways of improving my vision in other ways...    there's nowt like a practical demo....   I'm having my mirror-rod-supporting arm area of the cab de-rusted in january so will then be able to revamp my visual aids....   many thanks everyone for all the ideas,


----------



## delicagirl

all the ideas and help given here and with julians visit has resulted in stage one of an improved vision....

i'd ordered a  new glass for my passenger side mirror in the hope that it would be larger  than the current glass which has been taped in for 3 years. !!    When it arrived it was a lot smaller and no use for the wing mirror...   but only about £6  so no big deal.  

However ....   it is almost the same size as my passenger side pull down sun vizor -   so    -  i have taped the mirror to the inside of the vizor and when i pull it down it gives me perfect vision for my blind spot and hopefully will add another safety dimension for when i am driving in europe....   it obviously needs testing here first so will do so shortly..   but it looks like a promising heath-robinson solution !!

but in the new year when the wing mirrors fixing points are derusted there will be more progress....


----------



## mark61

Sounds good. Can't have too many blind spot mirrors.


----------



## delicagirl

and it only cost £6 !!!


----------



## yeoblade

Yes, that 'Blind spot wide angle mirror' fitted on my new Trafic van, fixed to the passenger side sun-visor (doubles as a vanity mirror) is an unusual idea. Ideal for seeing to the left out of acute angled junctions.


----------



## delicagirl

yeoblade said:


> Yes, that 'Blind spot wide angle mirror' fitted on my new Trafic van, fixed to the passenger side sun-visor (doubles as a vanity mirror) is an unusual idea. Ideal for seeing to the left out of acute angled junctions.



and because i can angle the visor (towards the passenger door window)  i can get to see  a very wide area of road indeed so it will be useful in france.


----------



## delicagirl

just to finalise this....  the van went to Martock Panelcraft Ltd this week to have the rust removed and a new plate inserted to support the wing mirror support arm.   The wonderful guys there also rebuilt my original passenger side plastic  wing mirror, (it really was smashed and a bit was missing) and it looks brand spanking new...   you could never tell it was smashed and it is no longer taped up !!!! YEA   -  This is a great body work shop which i would highly recommend. So vision restored.......


----------



## Cass

delicagirl said:


> i dont quite know how to explain it any differently.
> 
> on UK roads i am absolutely fine. i have been driving for more years than i will disclose and have driven small trucks for living and my camper van is not large.   in the van   i have a rear view cab mirror which sees lorries behind me;  i have 2 rear view camera screens on my dashboad  (one camera is mounted at  tarmac level and the other one on the roof)  and a marvellous  pavement mirror so i can see exactly underneath the front of my van for when i need to exactly fit into a parking bay for example i can see the white lines.    With all these mirrors i can see behind me, in front of me, alongside me....
> 
> the question is
> 
> when i am feeding onto a french or foreign motorway *at an obtuse angle.*...   i can see vehicles following me, or overtaking me on the slip road,  but  i cannot see traffic in the slow lane of the motorway (which i am feeding into)  BECAUSE OF THE ANGLE



I know exactly what you mean, and like others on here my husband says it the mirrors not positioned right, I dont agree with him, as it is only that angle, and if he is driving he relys on me to tell him if clear.


----------



## Deleted member 74361

I have not read through all post but my answer, and one of the first things I fitted when I was single, was good parobolic mirrors. I was lucky the ones for Merc Sprinters had the same profile as my N+B mirrors, so just bolted on top.

One just has to get used to the fact that distance looks longer so one has to compensate.

They also give better downward vision for low vehicles alongside in one's blindspot in normal mirrors.

These are mandatory for modern trucks and in my opinion should be for MHs.

When pulling out/in I check both mirrors. Learnt this from driving trucks.

Geoff


----------



## delicagirl

nicholsong said:


> I have not read through all post but my answer, and one of the first things I fitted when I was single, was good parobolic mirrors. I was lucky the ones for Merc Sprinters had the same profile as my N+B mirrors, so just bolted on top.
> 
> One just has to get used to the fact that distance looks longer so one has to compensate.
> 
> They also give better downward vision for low vehicles alongside in one's blindspot in normal mirrors.
> 
> These are mandatory for modern trucks and in my opinion should be for MHs.
> 
> When pulling out/in I check both mirrors. Learnt this from driving trucks.
> 
> Geoff




Thanks....    my problem is not to do with the type of glass in different mirrors but Exactly what Cass has said -  its the angle between the french motorway slip road and the motorway itself which is the problem when driving my RHD vehicle ....  I have now got 5 different mirrors i can look in  -  but none of them are ideal if i dont have a passenger to look out of their window, but the mirror i have taped underneath my passenger windscreen visor can be angled as i can move the visor... so  i have  better line of vision. But driving on the "wrong" side of the road will always be a challenge....


----------



## trevskoda

delicagirl said:


> just to finalise this....  the van went to Martock Panelcraft Ltd this week to have the rust removed and a new plate inserted to support the wing mirror support arm.   The wonderful guys there also rebuilt my original passenger side plastic  wing mirror, (it really was smashed and a bit was missing) and it looks brand spanking new...   you could never tell it was smashed and it is no longer taped up !!!! YEA   -  This is a great body work shop which i would highly recommend. So vision restored.......



God that must have been some tape i used to patch it up if lasted that long.:lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl

trevskoda said:


> God that must have been some tape i used to patch it up if lasted that long.:lol-053:


     HA HA !!!    Yes  Trev  -   a  great repair  thank you.....  i did add one or two more lengths of tape as the rain loosened a couple of bits  -  but basically Trev your repair lasted 2 or was it 3 years !!!  it would still be there had the storms not pushed a tree branch out into the lane before christmas and i didn't see it so cracked the whole thing...


----------



## spigot

I get the missus to say when it's safe to pull out & overtake, haven't had a head-on......Yet!


----------



## jagmanx

*I stay in the slip road*

I drive more or less parallel to the main lanes and use the wing mirror.
and steer gently but positively into the 1st lane as soon as possible/safe
Only problem is if slip road is too short..
Butt remember (mainly) the other users are not going to deliberately crash into you
Busy roundabouts are a different problem !

The other problem is narrow roads and sharp bends in towns and village with big lorries coming at you..

Touch BOIS no collisions so far !


----------



## trevskoda

I blame it all on napoleon.:hammer:


----------



## Canalsman

jagmanx said:


> I drive more or less parallel to the main lanes and use the wing mirror.
> and steer gently but positively into the 1st lane as soon as possible/safe
> Only problem is if slip road is too short..
> Butt remember (mainly) the other users are not going to deliberately crash into you



Hopefully you indicate as well ...

In France it is worth remembering that the protocol for roundabouts is different.

Unlike the UK it is normal practice with a two-lane roundabout to use the right-hand lane when taking, for example, the third exit. Make sure you're indicating left as you enter the roundabout so other drivers know what you plan ... And of course indicate right prior to the exit you're taking.


----------



## yeoblade

POI Admin said:


> Hopefully you indicate as well ...
> 
> In France it is worth remembering that the protocol for roundabouts is different.
> 
> Unlike the UK it is normal practice with a two-lane roundabout to use the right-hand lane when taking, for example, the third exit. Make sure you're indicating left as you enter the roundabout so other drivers know what you plan ... And of course indicate right prior to the exit you're taking.



yes they do seem to go all around the roundabout in the 'outside' lane, little point in having the inner lane on most of them (but I use it :cool1


----------



## trevskoda

POI Admin said:


> Hopefully you indicate as well ...
> 
> In France it is worth remembering that the protocol for roundabouts is different.
> 
> Unlike the UK it is normal practice with a two-lane roundabout to use the right-hand lane when taking, for example, the third exit. Make sure you're indicating left as you enter the roundabout so other drivers know what you plan ... And of course indicate right prior to the exit you're taking.



Very few use winkies here,in fact almost got killed tonight with old fart turned down exit lane on m/way coming from antrim hospital,i opened window from hard shoulder and shouted at him to turn and follow me,only to receive a blank bewildered look and then to see him in mirror continue,wife phoned police and they said will sort with rolling block.


----------



## yeoblade

trevskoda said:


> Very few use winkies here,in fact almost got killed tonight with old fart turned down exit lane on m/way coming from antrim hospital,i opened window from hard shoulder and shouted at him to turn and follow me,only to receive a blank bewildered look and then to see him in mirror continue,wife phoned police and they said will sort with rolling block.



Not using indicators is a lot more dangerous, especially on motorways, than those that don't use them realise. Sheer dangerous laziness. I'm sure it is the cause of many accidents, changing lane without indicating, however things won't change.
I remember in the states they used the overhead warning matrices to give messages like 'USE TRAFFICATORS ITS THE LAW' pity we don't do the same.


----------



## delicagirl

yeoblade said:


> Not using indicators is a lot more dangerous, especially on motorways, than those that don't use them realise. Sheer dangerous laziness. I'm sure it is the cause of many accidents, changing lane without indicating, however things won't change.
> I remember in the states they used the overhead warning matrices to give messages like 'USE TRAFFICATORS ITS THE LAW' pity we don't do the same.


#


we have REALLY  useful messages on the side of motorways these days like     "My daddy works on the motorway please take your rubbish home cos he might get hurt".......    as if we haven't got enough signs to read as it is....

i love the  ROI  because generally on smaller/A  roads they tell you something on a sign...   remind you once and then forget it.....   here we ar bombarded with sometime  36 signs approaching a sharp bend in somerset..   ye  we is all far too thick to be drivers...  we need telling over and over and over


----------



## TJBi

delicagirl said:


> <snip>  its the angle between the french motorway slip road and the motorway itself which is the problem when driving my RHD vehicle ....  <snip> the mirror i have taped underneath my passenger windscreen visor can be angled as i can move the visor... so  i have  better line of vision. <snip>



I've adopted the same idea in my LHD moho and first indications are that a mirror secured to the passenger visor is an excellent solution.
I've used a Summit CV-1CG mirror (replacement glass only), which can be found from a number of suppliers on the Internet, including Commercial Mirror Head GLASS ONLY - 10" x 6" Convex - Universal 5012758111100 | eBay, and is of suitable dimensions for my sun visor; I hesitated about going for convex in case I ran into problems securing it, but thought that it would give  a larger field of view. I've secured it to the visor using 3M 2-sided adhesive pads and Gorilla 2-sided tape and adhesion appears to be satisfactory to date; I have yet to find out how the adhesives perform when subjected to summer temperatures.


----------



## Reikiman

*solo vanner*

i understand totally what you mean, i’ve not been abroad yet in my camper van it’s left hand drive so in the uk it’s a similar experience i imagine, i always leave a car length in front of me when coming to a junction, i can see the traffic more clearly, i’m quite to it now luckily i can see through my rear window too, on the top of my door mirrors i’ve fix a small half round mirror these give me a wider view too, it’s also a good idea to put sticker on the rear of the vehicle, such as caution right hand drive, in your case when your in france, i’ve put the same on mine but left hand drive, just gives the other road users knowledge of your situation, and of course headlight beam deflectors, because your headlight would shine into the oncoming traffic,


----------

